

SenseCam: A wearable digital camera from Microsoft Research - yarapavan
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/cambridge/projects/sensecam/

======
dkersten
Theres a bunch of MSR funded university research projects which have been
ongoing for a good many years now, eg <http://www.cdvp.dcu.ie/SenseCam/>

